Tell HN: Happy Pi Day - kull
======
eth0up
And the anniversary of Hawking's departure (3.14.2018). Unfortunately, it
could all be a lot more happy.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Hawking](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Hawking)

------
_0ffh
Out of curiosity I just looked up the year 1592 on Wikipedia, to see if
anything interesting happened on 3.14. that year. It is marked "Ultimate Pi
Day".

------
fuzzfactor
Irrational, but well rounded.

